# Longevity of cooked brisket.



## ajax (Aug 7, 2016)

A week ago today, I smoked a brisket. After the feast, I double wrapped the leftovers (one large piece) in tinfoil and put it in the fridge and forgot about it until now. I am wondering if it is safe to vacuum pack and freeze for later use.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have vac packed week old brisket.  I don't know if it's safe but I'm still here!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I vac and freeze single servings and I throw away any left overs.  I do the same with PP, I will keep it in the fridge for a week before vac sealing.  This is what I do, not a recommendation.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2016)

Give it a taste. No off flavors, you can freeze it...JJ


----------



## ajax (Aug 8, 2016)

Looked and smelled great, so I went with it. Thank you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Proper handling and refigeration goes a long way to keep food fresh. Problems and spoilage is a handling issue.

I cook Latin food from time to time. I made a Quart of Sofrito. I washed and purried, Peppers, Onions, Garlic, Tomatoes and Cilantro, all Raw. I used what I needed , placed the rest in a Jar and stuck it in the Back of the Refer until the next time I needed it. By the " Book " aka USDA...It should have spoiled in 3-5 Days and should be tossed...I went to make Arroz con Pollo yesterday and my wife reminded me there was Sofrito in the Refer. I checked it...It has been 6 MONTHS since the last dish I made! The Sofrito was as fresh and tasty as the day it was made!!!  True, Sofrito is not Meat, but with proper handling, the BOOK is a useful tool  but still just a Guidline...JJ


----------

